# Nissan Recalls 20,000 2011-2012 Altima Sedans



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has issued out a recall on approximately 20,000 Altima sedans for a front suspension bolt that may not have been properly tightened during assembly of the vehicle. The bolt in question is a traverse link bolt and if not properly tightened can cause a rattling noise or vibration once its loose. In the unlikely scenario that the bolt comes out completely, the driver can experience difficulty controlling the car.

Owners will begin to be notified starting immediately and dealers are currently checking the bolts on vehicles prior to selling them. The recalled vehicles were assembled at Nissan's Canton, Mississippi assembly plant.

More: *Nissan Recalls 20,000 2011-2012 Altima Sedans* on AutoGuide.com


----------

